# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  car p.c με οθονη αφης

## hlektrologos000

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Εδω και καιρο μου εχει ερθει μια ιδεα να βαλω p.c στο αυτοκινητο.

Aυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι αν μπορω με μια οθονη αφης να ελεγχω ολο το p.c  με μενου .

δηλαδη ...γινετε να φτιαξω με καποιο προγραμμα (δεν ξερω και γω πως ) τα windows  σε μενου και να τα ανοιγω μεσα απο την οθονη αφης ?  τραγουδια ...ταινιες που θα εχει στον σκληρο ....bluetooth  ...navigation /gps .....

Σιγουρα θα ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα με τηλεκοντρολ για p.c αλλα θελω να την ψαξω με την οθονη αφης τι γινετε...

με λιγα λογια καταλαβατε που το παω ......περιμενω ιδεες..

                                                                                           ευχαριστω .

----------


## gsmaster

ΌΛΑ γίνονται, όρεξη και μαρούλι να 'χεις... ετοίμασε κανα 1000αρι για κάτι μέτριο εώς καλό.
Αν έχεις ήδη πράγματα απο μητρική-επεξεργαστή κτλ, μειώνεται το κόστος. Τα πιο ακριβά είναι η οθόνη και το τροφοδοτικό άντε και η κεντρική μονάδα. Επίσης το μεγαλύτερο λούκι είναι η τοποθέτηση της οθόνης.


Μετά έχεις άπειρες δυνατότητες, μπορείς να βάλεις πάνω ότι μπορείς να βάλεις και σε ένα κανονικό pc.

Ψάξε στο google για CarPC θα βρείς πολύ πράμα, ακόμα και στα ελληνικά

----------


## Edison

http://www.incarpc.gr/cgi-bin/index

----------


## djsadim

και εδω!!!  http://www.carputermania.gr/forum/

----------


## hlektrologos000

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα site που δωσατε ειναι φοβερα .....εχω να ριξω πολυ διαβασμα.

Με μια πρωτη ματια μαλλον αποριπτετε η ιδεα της οθονης αφης,( λογο χρηματων αλλα και δυσκολιας /εκτος εαν βρω καμια φτηνη μεταχειρισμενη) και σκεφτομε κατι σε ποντικι αφης ,σαν αυτο που εχουν τα λαπτοπ.
υπαρχει αυτο σαν εξωτερικο εξαρτημα σε usb ?

----------


## Danza

δεν ξέρω αμα υπάρχει κάτι αλλα στις μέρες μας τα πάντα βρίσκεις... οσο για το θέμα της τροφοδοσίας μπορείς να φτιάξεις ενα τροφοδοτικό με in: +12vDC /Gnd/ Remote και να έχεις τις ανάλογες εξόδους σταθεροποιημένες. για να μην μπλέκεις με ειδικές μητρικές και να ξεπαραδιάζεσαι... για τα μέσα αποθήκευσης προτείνω ενα μικρο σκληρο να έχει το λειτουργικό και προγράμματα και ενα μεγάλο εξωτερικό να έχει μουσική, βίντεο, ταινίες κλπ.. λέω εξωτερικό για να έχεις δυνατότητα να τον παίρνεις σπίτι και να τον φορτώνεις ευκολά   :Wink:  και το tower να έχει τα απαραίτητα για να λειτουργεί χωρίς dvd rom's κλπ κλπ   :Very Happy:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Εγω παλι προτεινω 1 δισκο, ενα dvd rom τοποθετημενο στη θεση του κασσετοφωνου/cd player που ειχε το αυτοκινητο ωστε να διαβαζεις και δισκακια dvd/cd και μια θυρα usb σε θεση που να μπορεις ευκολα να βαζεις flaskaki. Θεωρω οτι ενας υπολογιστης 500 MHz ειναι πολυ καλη λυση διοτι παιζει DVD μεχρι και divX. Απο κει και περα αν αυξησεις τα MHz αυξανεται η καταναλωση ισχυος. Επισης καλο ειναι να βαζετε παλια μοντελα καρτων γραφικων γιατι οι πιο καινουριες ειναι πιο απαιτητικες σε ισχυ. Με λιγο προσοχη στην καταναλωση ισχυος μπορεις ευκολα να φτιαξεις μηχανημα που να εχει καταναλωση λιγοτερο ισως απο 100W.

----------


## hlektrologos000

Για την τροφοδοσια διαβασα και ειναι σωστο, οτι πρεπει να περνει το p.c  ρευμα απο ξεχωριστη μπαταρια ( μικρη ) που θα φορτιζετε με ξεχωριστο φορτιστη απο την  κεντρικη γιατι αμα περνει κατευθειαν ρευμα θα εχουμε προβλημα οταν παταμε μιζα .( θα σβηνει σιγουρα και μπορει να παθει και ζημια.)

----------


## nikoskourtis

Δε σβηνει ο υπολογιστης αν ειναι καλο το τροφοδοτικο. Καλο τροφοδοτικο θα ειναι καποιο που θα κραταει σταθερες τασεις εξοδου με μεταβολη στην εισοδο (8-16 βολτ). 
Αν προλαβω θα ανεβασω ενα σχεδιακι απο αυτο που εφτιαξα.

----------


## Danza

> Για την τροφοδοσια διαβασα και ειναι σωστο, οτι πρεπει να περνει το p.c  ρευμα απο ξεχωριστη μπαταρια ( μικρη ) που θα φορτιζετε με ξεχωριστο φορτιστη απο την  κεντρικη γιατι αμα περνει κατευθειαν ρευμα θα εχουμε προβλημα οταν παταμε μιζα .( θα σβηνει σιγουρα και μπορει να παθει και ζημια.)



σωστά τα λές αλλά θα σου πω ενα παράδειγμα με τα δικά μου αυτοκίνητα: BMW: οταν πατάς την μίζα η τάση δεν πέφτει κάτω απο 12v γιατί έχει μεγάλη και κάπως ακριβή μπαταρία, "τσίγκος" (cinquecento) πατάς την μίζα και η τάση πέφτει στιγμιαία στα 10.5v περίπου με αποτέλεσμα οτι συσκευή έχει πάνω να λειτουργτεί με υπόταση για ελάχιστο χρονικο διάστημα, γι'αυτό δεν έχω καμια συσκευή να ανάβει οταν θέλω να το βάλω μπροστά.. με λίγα λόγια καλό ειναι να βάλεις μια μπαταρία της προκοπής εκτός αν τα ξεκινάς τα μηχανήματα όταν έχεις ήδη βάλει σε λειτουργία τον κινητήρα...

----------


## Danza

Eπίσης και ένα μέλος του φόρουμ πουλάει μητρική και οθόνη... ρίχτου μια ματία

Υ.Γ δεν γνωρίζω αν τα έχει πουλήσει..   :Rolling Eyes:  

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3595

----------


## tronic

Μπορεις να συνδεσεις και διαγνωστικο αυτοκινητου και να βλεπεις real time αρκετες πληροφοριες απο το αυτοκινητο σου.
Αν θελεις περισσοτερες λεπτομερεις μην διστασεις να με ρωτησεις.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Μπορεις να συνδεσεις και διαγνωστικο αυτοκινητου και να βλεπεις real time αρκετες πληροφοριες απο το αυτοκινητο σου.
> Αν θελεις περισσοτερες λεπτομερεις μην διστασεις να με ρωτησεις.




Φιλε tronic  το προγραμμα που μαλον θα φορτωσω  ειναι   το   *centrafuse* rc 4     και σαν 2ή   επιλογη  το digital dash  .

Αλλα εχω προβλημα με την γραμματοσειρα  στην απεικονηση του χαρτη στα ελληνικα . ενω στα λατινικα ολα καλα .
Βεβαια το προβλημα δεν ειναι κατι που συμβαινει μονο σε μενα ,αλλα σε πολυ κοσμο που ασχολειτε με αυτο το προγραμμα .
μερικοι λενε οτι εχουν βρει την λυση....
εχω λιωσει σημερα σε φορουμ ελληνικα και ξενα αλλα κανεις δεν εξηγει ακριβως πως διορθωνετε το προβλημα 
ή εγω δεν καταλαβενω
Εχω βγαλει τα ματια μου σημερα να κατεβαζω   λυσεις  που προτεινουν διαφοροι ,απο το  " μουλαρι"  κτλ μερη .αλλα ματαια ....


μηπως μπορεις να βοηθησεις ...?

----------


## tronic

Δυστηχως...
Εαν παλι για το hardware Κομματι του κυκλωματος που συνδεεται πανω στην OBD...πες μου
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## leone

hlektrologos000 Έχεις PM... για ρίξε μια ματιά...

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Έχω αυτό το pc αυτοκινήτου μαζί με την οθόνη μου τα έδωσε ένας φίλος τα είχε πάρει για το αμάξι του και τελικά δεν τα έβαλε και τα έδωσε σε μένα έχω οθόνη μόνιτορ στο αμάξι με ξεχωριστό DVD και tuner πως μπορώ να συνδέσω και αυτό μαζί για να το συνδέσω με τον εγκέφαλο μέσω obd και να επιβλέπω μερικά πράματα και θέλω να συνδεθεί στην ήδη υπάρχουσα οθόνη έχει άλλες δυο εισόδους εικόνας rca (και που μπορώ να βρω σκληρό δίσκο γι’αυτό το pc :Wink:

----------


## hlektrologos000

φιλε alexandre  και γω νομιζα οτι το προβλημα θα ηταν η συνδεση ,αλλα τελικα το κομματι  λογισμικο/πλοηγηση /χαρτες/κτλ....  ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο.

τελικα καταφερα να εμφανιζοντε με ελληνικη γραματοσειρα στον  χαρτη οι πολεις,αλλα το μενου ειναι ακομα στα αγγλικα .

διαβασε στα site  που εδωσαν τα παιδια πιο πανω ,εχει τις απαντησεις που θες .
Για λογισμικο θα σε βοηθησω και γω οταν θα εχω μαθει να το σεταρω σωστα .( ή και συ αν με προλαβεις .)


Μηπως ο φιλος σου σου εδωσε κανενα cd ...για ολα αυτα?

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Ναι μου έδωσε το cd της οθόνης και ένα άλλο που λέει personal navigation map δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό γιατί το pc δεν έχει σκληρό για να κάνω εγκατάσταση κάτι

----------


## hlektrologos000

Πολυ καλο το οτι σου εδωσε το cd  της οθονης.  το  cd  για τους χαρτες μαλον σου ειναι αχρηστο, αφου θα ειναι παλια εκδοση και η καλυψη του σε χαρτες (αν εχει ελληνικους βεβαια) θα ειναι ελιπης .

παρε εναν σκληρο ,(τροφοδοτικο 12 πιστευω θα εχεις ) και ξεκινα να το κανεις να δουλεψει.
Ενοειτε οτι πρεπει να τελειωσεις με το λογισμικο πρωτα,να το δοκιμασεις στο σπιτι , πριν το βαλεις στο αμαξι.

Υ.Γ κοιτα ποσα αμπερ τραβαει.
     δωσε και μοντελο για το μηχανημα και την οθονη οσο μπορω να σε βοηθησω και γω .
 Υ.Γ  ( μενεις Αττικη ?  θα εισαι στην συναντηση ?  )

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Το λιγότερο 5 amper που θέλει έχω ένα σκληρό από το δικό μου pc τον έβαλα επάνω και λειτουργεί μια χαρά με μπαταρία 12v 7.2A.H. αλλά αυτό που θέλω είναι να το κάνω να βγάζει την εικόνα σε rca και όχι vga για το συνδέσω στο μόνιτορ που έχω ήδη στο αμάξι και χρειάζομαι κάποιο πρόγραμμα για πλοήγηση και προαιρετικά για την επίβλεψη του εγκεφάλου του αμαξιού

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Χώνεις και ένα linux + MythTV + Lirc(για TV remote controls) και είσαι κομπλέ!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :P  :P

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Τελικά το έκανα και λειτουργεί άψογα μέχρι στιγμής έχω μόνο τo navigator

----------


## hlektrologos000

Καλησπερα , για πες..... ποια προγραμματα/windows/navi   φορτωσες ....
συνδεσες gps πανω...?

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Το πρώτο είναι το MapMonkey για GPS δέκτη έβαλα τον holux gm-210 ένα άλλο πρόγραμμα είναι RoadRunner μετά πρέπει να βρεις χάρτες Ελλάδας και κάποιο αρχείο .dllγια να ρυθμίσει τους χαρακτήρες στην οθόνη

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να μετατρέψω το VGA σήμα σε video rca για να μπορέσω να το συνδέσω στο μόνιτορ που έχω τώρα στο αμάξι και όχι να βάζω και δεύτερη οθόνη 
Καμιά ιδέα για το πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό;

----------


## hlektrologos000

Με ποντικι τελικα θα το χειριζεσε το p.c  ή εχεις κατι αλλο σκεφτει.

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω για ποντίκι αυτό 
Και για πληκτρολόγιο να ψάξω να βρω ένα μικρό και άμα γίνετε ασύρματο
(βασικά ψάχνω ένα πληκτρολόγιο που είχα δει παλιά που έχει mouse control όπως είναι τα laptop)

----------


## gsmaster

Αν βρεις ένα touchpad απο laptop έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες να το κάνεις να δουλεύει με την PS2 ή την σειριακή. Έχω ένα το οποίο συνδέεται απλά στην PS2 χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Το pc λειτουργεί άψογα πήρα και πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι όσο πιο μικρά και βολικά βρήκα,( http://www.benq-eu.com/products/Keyb...3&page=gallery)έχω κάνει και το μενού στα ελληνικά και τις ομιλίες, όλα είναι άψογα λίγο να μαλακώσει και ο καιρός και θα κάτσω να κάνω την εγκατάσταση από την αρχή και συμμαζεμένη

----------


## tronic

Να κανω μια χαζη ερωτηση?   :Confused:  
Ο διακοπτης ON/OFF για να ξεκιναει ο υπολογιστης που τοποθετειται?
Και το DVD ερχετε απο πισω τοσο μακρια η καλοδιοταινια για να συνδεθει μεσα στην καμπινα του αυτοκινητου?
 :Embarassed:

----------


## gsmaster

Τον διακόπτη τον βάζεις όπου θες, απλώνεις καλώδιο δεν έχει πρόβλημα.
Για το DVD μπορείς να το συνδέσεις μέ USB-IDE adaptor. Το USB μπορείς να το στείλεις μέχρι ~4 μέτρα ή και περισσότερο αν βάλεις ανάμεσα κάποιο hub

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Τον διακόπτη τον βάζεις όπου θες, απλώνεις καλώδιο δεν έχει πρόβλημα.
> Για το DVD μπορείς να το συνδέσεις μέ USB-IDE adaptor. Το USB μπορείς να το στείλεις μέχρι ~4 μέτρα ή και περισσότερο αν βάλεις ανάμεσα κάποιο hub



φιλε gsmaster με   καλωδιοταινια ποσο μακρυα μπορουμε να βαλουμε το dvd-rom   απο την μοναδα?
Στο 1,5 μετρο θα παιζει ?(υπαρχουν τοσο μακρυες καλωδιοταινιες ? )
τι προβλημα μπορει να διουργηθουν απο την αποσταση ? 

ευχαριστω .

----------


## gsmaster

Μέχρι 90cm υπάρχουν καλωδιοταινίες. Για πιο μακρυά δεν έχω δει, και για να μην υπάρχουν, δεν θα παίζει η συσκευή μετά. Όπως δεν υπάρχουν και καλώδια USB πάνω απο 4 μέτρα, γιατί απο εκεί και μετα αρχίζουν προβλήματα.

Στο 1,5 μέτρο αν δεν βρείς καλώδιο και θες να δοκιμάσεις την τύχη σου, μπορείς να πάρεις flat καλώδιο με το μέτρο και με προσοχή να βγάλεις τους κοννέκτορες απο ένα απλό καλώδιο και να τους βάλεις στο μακρύ. Το έχω κάνει επιτυχώς, αλλά για να κοντύνω καλωδιοταινία. Μόνο πρόσεχε μην βάλεις ανάποδα τα βύσματα.

----------


## hlektrologos000

πως την βλεπετε την τιμη..? 
http://www.sitemaker.gr/stihlprotect..._GREEK_2_4.htm

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Λιγο πιο φτηνο εδω... (εντος συνορων παντα)

http://www.carputercenter.com/Default.aspx?tabid=81

----------


## hlektrologos000

Σε ευχαριστω τρελλε επιστημονα ...... για κοιτα και εκτος συνορων ...
ποσο θα μας παει απο εκει...?

http://www.planetcool.co.uk/product_...products_id=76

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Καλη τιμη φαινεται... βεβαια , δε συμπεριλαμβανονται ταχυδρομικα.
Αν υπολογισουμε (λογικα σκεπτομενοι) 30-40 λιρες κοστος αποστολης, θα βγει περιπου 330-340 ευρω.

Οχι ασχημα, αν και θα προτιμουσα να μην ειναι motorized ο μηχανισμος, αλλα χειροκινητος.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Οχι ασχημα, αν και θα προτιμουσα να μην ειναι motorized ο μηχανισμος, αλλα χειροκινητος.



θα το προτιμουσες επειδη μπορει να χαλασει η μηχανισμος ...?

δεν με πολυανυσηχει αυτο .. ετσι και αλιως πιανουν τα χερια μας που λενε...

Εχω αρχισει και ψηνομε ασχημα ..για αυτην την οθονη

Σε ευχαριστω και παλι τρελε επιστημονα..

----------


## chris_x

παιδια παρτε το περιοδικο computer για ολους μαιου εχει αρκετα σχετικα με το θεμα και εχει και το dvd με τα χρησιμα προγραμματα για το car pc

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες, μπορει να δει στο ακολουθο φορουμ

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/

ο ογκος πληροφοριων ειναι τεραστιος (στα αγγλικα ομως), και διαφοροι τυποι κανουν πραματα και θαυματα.





(η αρχικη σελις ειναι αυτη http://www.mp3car.com)

----------


## hlektrologos000

φοβερη σελιδα με πολυ καλες τιμες  (τις καλυτερες που εχω δει )... για car pc
http://www.matrixcarpc.com/o8ones-me...-c-83_118.html

----------


## BillGeo

> φοβερη σελιδα με πολυ καλες τιμες  (τις καλυτερες που εχω δει )... για car pc
> http://www.matrixcarpc.com/o8ones-me...-c-83_118.html



Οντως εχει τις καλυτερες τιμες... για Ελληνικο e-shop.
Στο E-bay μπορεις να βρεις τα ιδια απο 10 εως 50 ευρα φθηνοτερα.

----------


## ice25

το δικο μου car pc θα το βρειτε εδω http://www.carputermania.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=843

----------


## hlektrologos000

> το δικο μου car pc θα το βρειτε εδω............



μπραβο φιλε ... ....  πολυ μερακι...

οποτε εχεις χρονο γραψε ενα μικρο θεμα για τον πολυεστερα ..... 
θα σε ευγνωμονουν πολλοι.... και γω μαζι φυσικα..

----------


## ice25

μόλις βρω χρόνω θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου.αλλα ακομα ουτε το carpc δεν πρόλαβα να ολοκληροσω

----------


## Radiometer

> μόλις βρω χρόνω θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου.αλλα ακομα ουτε το carpc δεν πρόλαβα να ολοκληροσω



ice25 άντε οπότε θες πες μου να έρθω για έχτρα βοήθεια, έχω καιρώ  να καταστρέψω κάποιο αυτοκίνητο   :P

----------


## ice25

ρε συ δεν σε αντέχει το ίδιο σου το αυτοκίνητο μονό που το οδηγάς.και το έχεις και με τα μπανακια του τις κρεμουλες του.και σε   αφήνει.που να του έβαζες και χέρι.

και θες να έρθεις να βάλεις χέρι στο δικό μου αμάξι??

αύριο ευελπιστώ να  παίξει το pc.

αν και έχω ενδοιασμούς για το λογισμικό.ακόμα να καταφέρω να παίξει το μαματο skin.κολαει μόλις το φορτώσω. 

ενώ στο λαπτοπ παίζει κανονικά.

----------

